

40% of Google Analytics users are using urchin.js - peter123
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/report_google_analytics_may_go_dark_for_thousands.php

======
tlrobinson
Misleading title. The thousands of sites GA might "go dark" for are still
using the deprecated urchin.js.

Upgrade to the new version; problem solved.

~~~
mrtron
Also misleading...it is purely speculative.

Google MAY cut off support for urchin.js. But with that many sites still using
it, it seems unlikely.

------
jeroen
see also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=552799>

I'm sure Google can see just how many sites are still using the old script.
They have nothing to gain by shutting those sites out and pissing people off.

